
Ask HN: How do I ask someone senior to me to be my mentor? - strimp099
I lead a forward-thinking technology delivery group within an otherwise stodgy enterprise. The group Chief Digital Officer (very senior) and I share the same thinking (CI&#x2F;CD, SaaS, MVP, etc) in how to deliver software within this enterprise.<p>We&#x27;ve met in a formal setting and I think I made a good impression on him. We&#x27;ve both been with the firm a short time. I sent him an email after we met saying I was happy to meet him, he responded with the same and told me to stop by whenever.<p>I&#x27;ve never had a mentor before and think he would be a terrific mentor for me, and I a terrific mentee for him.<p>What steps should I take that will give me the best chance of forming this formal mentor&#x2F;mentee relationship?
======
argimenes
A lot depends on their attitude to disseminating knowledge at the workplace.
Do they play their cards close to their chest and not share solutions with
others? Do they admit to not knowing things themselves? In some workplaces
asking questions is tantamount to admitting ignorance which is punished by
losing credibility and respect. I personally never encountered a mentor at a
job I worked in, although I have come across helpful people in online forums.

